# Best dash cams for under $100?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

In the market for a new dash cam. Pleased with the quality of my Uniden but not the HD part of it. While it does its job during the day, it has problems when facing the sun and the night vision is poor. I used to have a G1W and was pleased with the HD but the two that I had both stopped working in the five months that I had them. 

My Uniden has lasted for 13 months now with little issues except for what I mentioned above. But the problem is that it is expensive and I know there are better cameras out there.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Try the Technology forum -- lots of dashcam discussion over there.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

trust me, don't skimp. For an *extra *$50, get the Falcon 360 ($150 total)


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Need a rear facing dash cam for under 100. I already have one but it doesn't have really good definition. However, Best Buy is offering it on sale for $50 instead of the $80 that I purchased from a year ago. The cam has been the longest lasting one and does a decent job of reading plates. But I'm not really satisfied with it. Clips have a very bright glare if you're in the direction of the sun and night vision quality is bad. Sure you might get the collision or incident of the vehicle on cam if something happens but the plate reading isn't really that good at night.

I am satisfied with their very exceptional service and Best Buy does have Geek Squad Protection on it. And like I said, it has lasted over a year for me. The total cost with a 32gb card for me was under $100. I'm tempted to get the same thing except for the mentioned above problems.

Also, looking for phone chargers. Mine appears to have shorts in it unless it's something actually wrong with the car. I've heard that you need something like a 2.0 charging cable but I'm clueless with this stuff. Thanks in advance!

I'm driving a 2011 Chevy Impala in case that helps.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Fovio A119 is $80 and by far best value. Great camera.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> trust me, don't skimp. For an *extra *$50, get the Falcon 360 ($150 total)


I got my falcon 360 for 99 on Groupon. Keep an eye on Groupon for the deal to re-emerge


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

This is literally one of those "you get what you pay for" kind of products. You may find some decent front facing cameras for less than $100 (get one with a swivel mount so you can spin it around if you need to), but decent duo cams are hard to find under $150 unless you can find a good discount (like the already mentioned Groupon).


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I am using this one. Works great for the price, Pruveeo MX2 Dash Cam Front and Rear Dual Camera for Cars, 240 Degree Wide Angle Driving Recorder DVR https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KZY0MOO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

grabby said:


> I am using this one. Works great for the price, Pruveeo MX2 Dash Cam Front and Rear Dual Camera for Cars, 240 Degree Wide Angle Driving Recorder DVR https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KZY0MOO/?tag=ubne0c-20


How is the night vision on it... can you post a pic showing that?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Better to get Venturevantrue N2 or Mini0906!


----------

